# My treatment to dp



## Doniado (May 7, 2019)

I have dp already more than a year i still got it a little bit, but what realy improve my state is this 2 treatment s:
1. Tdcs- i use montage: cathode(-) on fp1 and anode on the opposite shoulder. It the opposite from what researchers does( minus on frontal cortex) but i had a theory that one of the reason dp start is because of to much activity in frontal cortex, and thoughts kind of stuck there. I think that way renew the network with the rest of the brain.
Few montages that researchers use made my dp worst and this one realy help.

2 , i did cupping therapy after i saw that in the forum and it suprise me but it actually works

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Laura21 (May 12, 2019)

Would you please explain your treatment method easier? This was hard for me to understand.


----------



## Doniado (May 7, 2019)

i use tdcs it's a brain stimulator(google it)

montage=places , that helped me

1. cathode on fp1/fp2(-), anode one the opposite shoulder

2. cathode on f3(-), anode on f4(+)

3. anode- fp2, cathode f3- the normal dep treatment a little bit helped me in the beginning, but i think that stimulate left side if the brain with dpdr is not a good treatment.

i use 10/20 map (google it too)

pAY attention that this is the opposite from the popular treatment with tdcs, because most of the depression/ attention treatment try to stimulate left side, that will make fronal cortex to work more. when people with dpdr want the opposite

more things that helped me with tdcs is taking very high dose of vitamin d, and b6 or anything that will make less glutamete and more gaba. drinking one beer make me feel better too probably because its an nmda antgonist


----------

